# SUche nette Gilde , (horde - Frostwolf)



## Metal Slug (16. März 2008)

HI 
ich suche eine nette ,
kann auch kleine sein , GILDE.
Zu mir ...
bin 16 jahre alt 
habe ein RL, zogge jedoch oft 
habe schon recht erfahrung ...
bin lernfähig und lieber ein teamspieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab nen Undead Schurke (lvl 29)

bin noch unentschieden ... finde alle ganz gut ^^

naja wie schon gesagt ,
ich suche ne geile , nette gemeinschaft ... und keine gilde die einfach nur so viele Member wie möglich haben will , denn das ist scheisse ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metal Slug (21. März 2008)

ich mach das thema mal hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metal Slug (29. März 2008)

Metal schrieb:


> ich mach das thema mal hoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gute idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2008)

Metal schrieb:


> ich mach das thema mal hoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schlechte idee ^^

such mal ne lowi gilde bei euch mit 70 dann ne pvp oder pve gilde .. hier findest du selten eine lowi gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

